# Questions about Mosses



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I currently have a tank with 3 kinds of mosses on it: java moss, taiwan moss (or so I believe), and phoenix moss (fissidens).

The light is a 36W PC. There is no CO2 for now.

All the mosses have been introduced at the same time, and has been in the tank at least 1 month now.

The java moss was super-glued to a coconut shell, and is growing really well: a lush, healthy green.

The taiwan moss is turning brown at the base, where it's glued to a piece of drift wood. Many clumps have already detached itself. In general, it is not doing too well.

The fissidens is not breaking apart, and it is definitely growing, if slowly. It has a very dark green color with light green tips of new growth.

I'm pretty disappointed by the taiwan moss. Is it due to not enough lights, or some other issue?

Are there any other mosses that can thrive in the same conditions as java moss?

Is my fissidens doing okay, or is it being "stunted"?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Taiwan - did you glue a thin layer of moss or a thick layer ? Should be a thin layer. Also haircutting it should help it grow faster. Almost every moss once it gets too thick the bottom can start dying off (turning brown)

Fissidens is a slow grower. C02 would help either grow faster and more lush.

How many gallons is your tank ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Taiwan - did you glue a thin layer of moss or a thick layer ? Should be a thin layer. Also haircutting it should help it grow faster. Almost every moss once it gets too thick the bottom can start dying off (turning brown)
> 
> Fissidens is a slow grower. C02 would help either grow faster and more lush.
> 
> How many gallons is your tank ?


I glued a small clump of the Taiwan Moss to the drift wood. There doesn't seem to have been any growth that I can see.

My tank is 20 gallons.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

What you're probably observing is the diifference in growth rate between the 3 mosses. Java grows faster than the other 2. Try half cap a day of excel or diy co2. I'm definately a moss nut but hopefully the experts can chime in and give more input


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> What you're probably observing is the diifference in growth rate between the 3 mosses. Java grows faster than the other 2. Try half cap a day of excel or diy co2. I'm definately a moss nut but hopefully the experts can chime in and give more input


The thing that worries me is that the taiwan moss does not seem to be growing at all...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe you used a bit too much glue ? I've had Taiwan moss grow quite well in fairly low lighting conditions, simply tied to wood with thread.. I've never used glue. Or maybe it's being shaded by something a bit too much ? 

The tiny bit of fissidens I have barely grows at all, it's very, very slow for me, even in a brighter tank than the Taiwan is in too. Java seems to grow no matter what and seems to take hold quicker than other mosses, to anything with texture, like the sponge filter !


----------

